# Ecoboost Help



## Lonestar21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thinking about buying an Ecoboost. I want a diesel, but don't want to spend the extra $ and can't justify it. I pull a 23ft haynie from San Antonio to Corpus at least once a month. Really thinking I should get the ecoboost with the 3.73 and max trailer tow package but I'm not sure if I need that or not. There aren't too many hills but the head wind does get pretty bad this time of year. Does anyone have any experience with the 3.73s? Who thinks there 3.55s pull just fine? Opinions Please


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

you will be fine with 3:55 or 3:73 but get the max towing package( Mirrors larger radiator etc)...I have 3:73 pull a 23ft bayboat as well no problem at all and came from owing a diesel the last 7 years...


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

My Ecoboost pulls my Blackjack with no problem. I had a diesel 2500 before and yes it had more power but the $$$ to drive my Ram were getting too high. The blackjack has a large T-top to catch the wind and pulls it fine.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

shop diesels and ecoboosts. Depending on the option package they can be the same price. The diesel can be cheaper as well. The difference will be the cost in maintenance but not much if you DIY. Insurance might be a little higher on the diesel as well.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

It is my understanding that there is very little difference in towing capability between the 3.55 and 3.73 gears in the Ecoboost (the towing specs below show this as well) because the EB reaches near peak torque at a relatively low rpm and stays flat throughout the higher rpm ranges. I have the 3.55 and it been plenty adequate for pulling our boat weighing between 7.5k# to 8k# dependending on how it is loaded. 
http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/towing/


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

This good information because I traded my Dodge 1 ton diesel last Saturday for a 2013 Ecoboost with the 3.55 and I will be pulling a 2012 Gulf Coast 22' Veraside with it. My brother has the 3.73. We'll see how it works soon enough. 

Glad you guys are having good luck with the truck.

Shallow


----------



## Lonestar21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Shallowminded please keep me in mind. I probably won't make this purchase till the end of the month. Let me know what you think. And thank you to everyone for their input, this is a big deal to me as it is my first vehicle purchase.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

To highjack the post - where are you guys buying your Ecoboost? Looks like Machaik has some good interenet prices on line.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

I purchased mine from Mac Haik. The internet price was very good and everything with the sale went smoothly.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I had one and it pulled my 21' robalo fine with a 3.15 rear end and got really good mileage on top of that. Never had more than 6k lbs on the back of it but it pulled that very well just wish it had a self leveling kit as the rear springs seemed a bit soft


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I bought mine at Baytown Ford. I needed the crew cab with the 157" wheel base. They are a little harder to find. It was a good price and experience. They also gave me a fair amount for my Dodge. It was a good experience all round. If you go there ask for Glenn. 

Yes I will keep you in mind. 

Shallow


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a new ecoboost with a 3.55 and love it...I just bought a new to me 1974 mako with a 150 horse motor and it is pretty heavy,but do not know the weight.I have towed it a couple times and hardly know it is back there.great truck....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought mine at McRee Ford in Dickenson. Free loaners are nice..


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

FX4 SuperCrew F150 Ecoboost 3.73, fast, strong, tows like a charm. You will not regret going with the ecoboost.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

If you are looking for an ecoboost I work at gulf coast ford in angleton and we can compete with anyones internet price !!! If you are interested in getting a quote shoot me a PM or 979-922-9534


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Lonestar21 said:


> Thinking about buying an Ecoboost. I want a diesel, but don't want to spend the extra $ and can't justify it. I pull a 23ft haynie from San Antonio to Corpus at least once a month. Really thinking I should get the ecoboost with the 3.73 and max trailer tow package but I'm not sure if I need that or not. There aren't too many hills but the head wind does get pretty bad this time of year. Does anyone have any experience with the 3.73s? Who thinks there 3.55s pull just fine? Opinions Please


If you want a diesel buy a diesel, you will probly end up trading later for what you really wanted. Dont expect miracles with that EB!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is what amazes me. Back in the 70's and 80's, trucks that made 200-250 HP was considered awesome. And those trucks could pull those heave tractors, trailers etc with no problems at 55mph. Now people want to pull their heavy loads at 70-80 and get 15+ mpg doing it. If the ecoboost was back then making the 360hp & 420 torque, people would have fell head over heels for it. 

Now, people think a motor with those numbers can barley pull a jet ski. Amazing!!! Its the same thing with boats. People now think u must have the most expensive fasted latest and greates boat on the market. Let's see, a $25000 bay boat can do the same job as a $50000 one. And when the same number of fish are caught over the lifetime of both boats, the fish caught in the $50000 boat cost twice as much. 

Now to each his own if you have the money. But too many people get in over their heads chasing what others have or listen to others tell them they "need" that truck or boat because it is the only truck or boat that can do the job. 

The ecoboost will pull more that a lot of of diesel people truly want to acknowledge.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Here is what amazes me. Back in the 70's and 80's, trucks that made 200-250 HP was considered awesome. And those trucks could pull those heave tractors, trailers etc with no problems at 55mph. Now people want to pull their heavy loads at 70-80 and get 15+ mpg doing it. If the ecoboost was back then making the 360hp & 420 torque, people would have fell head over heels for it.
> 
> Now, people think a motor with those numbers can barley pull a jet ski. Amazing!!! Its the same thing with boats. People now think u must have the most expensive fasted latest and greates boat on the market. Let's see, a $25000 bay boat can do the same job as a $50000 one. And when the same number of fish are caught over the lifetime of both boats, the fish caught in the $50000 boat cost twice as much.
> 
> ...


Wait you mean I didn't have to buy a diesel so I could pull my pop-up rv?

Lol you know what you said is funny cause I remember my dad having a single cab 83 f-150 with a little 302 v8. We were pulling our 22' low boy trailer loaded down with our jeep and other hunting stuff and I remember at one time he had it pegged going up hill with a speed of 55.


----------



## laflur6 (Jan 27, 2013)

*ecoboost*

I had a 2011 ecoboost F-150 4x4 lariat. I had the 3.73 gears. It pulled goof for a v6(with turbos). It didnt by anymeans have the power of my current F-250. The MPG wont be what people are telling you your going to get. Pulling my boat to Falcon Lake, about 7 hous, loaded with full tank. I averaged 10.5 or so. I have a Nitro 929 bass boat. I know people who have z-71 and can pull just as much as I would on my f-150 and get the same if not better gas milage due to the my truck using boost. Boost = less fuel milage. That being said it is a good truck and if you not doing alot of hauling you shouldnt have any problems. I also dont know about the newer models, but on my 2011 I had transmission problems along with a couple other people I knew. Other then that it wasnt such a bad truck. I would have kept it but as stated before when I bought it i was wanting a diesel and ended up selling it to get my F-250. Dont settle for anything or you wont be happy.


----------



## rustyb (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the 4x4 with 3.55 gears and pull a 25ft sea chaser with a 250 zuke. That is not much of a challenge for this truck. But beleive it or not I pull my 37 ft fifth wheel puma toy hauler. Its dry weight is 10200 pounds dry. Tongue weight is 1475 pounds, loaded it is about 14000 pounds. I weighed it at the truck stop and it weighed 20000 pounds, truck trailer and loaded. Pulls fine.

And be sure not to believe all the stories of making 17 mpg towing. I make 8.5-9 mpg at 60 mph. But remember this sucker is loaded!!


----------



## rustyb (Jul 10, 2012)

Hear is the pics and weight tickets


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet your tranny won't last long pulling that sucker around.


----------



## rustyb (Jul 10, 2012)

It has a trans temp gauge and it says 197 towing. on long hills it goes to 200. I live where it is flat. YOu maybe right, but I have a couple buddies that have em that pull heavy loads one has 69000 miles on the truck. So far so good, but time will tell. With all that said it is a pretty impressive tow vehicle. Never been a ford guy, but starting to like it.


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

El Carnicero said:


> If you want a diesel buy a diesel, you will probly end up trading later for what you really wanted. Dont expect miracles with that EB!





laflur6 said:


> I had a 2011 ecoboost F-150 4x4 lariat. I had the 3.73 gears. Itfpulled goof for a v6(with turbos). It didnt by anymeans have the power of my current F-250. The MPG wont be what people are telling you your going to get. Pulling my boat to Falcon Lake, about 7 hous, loaded with full tank. I averaged 10.5 or so. I have a Nitro 929 bass boat. I know people who have z-71 and can pull just as much as I would on my f-150 and get the same if not better gas milage due to the my truck using boost. Boost = less fuel milage. That being said it is a good truck and if you not doing alot of hauling you shouldnt have any problems. I also dont know about the newer models, but on my 2011 I had transmission problems along with a couple other people I knew. Other then that it wasnt such a bad truck. I would have kept it but as stated before when I bought it i was wanting a diesel and ended up selling it to get my F-250. Dont settle for anything or you wont be happy.


I bought a 2011 ecoboost also when I really wanted the f250. Loved the ecoboost but everytime I would see the f250 I wished I had it so after a year of the ecoboost I traded it in for a 2012 f250 deisel and never looked back. Absolutely love my truck. If the f250 is what you really want then get it.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*F-150 with EcoBoost*

I have a 2012 King Ranch with the EcoBoost, 3.73 4X4 Offroad package, with 24,000 miles on it.
I tow a 4000# boat at 70 MPH with no problem at all, good acceleration and handling as good as my old F-250 used to do.
I also tow a 9800# Avion triple axle trailer.
I can do 65 MPH with the trailer with no acceleration or handling problems. In a couple of thousand miles of towing the trailer, the truck antiskid system has kicked in once. The truck pulls the trailer just fine.
The truck gets 15.4 MPG in the city/freeway driving.
It gets 16.8 MPG on the highway.
With the boat it gets 11 MPG.
With the trailer it gets 8 MPG.
I have a much better ride on the F-150 for everyday driving, which for most people is the majority of the time. I get better gas mileage and paid less for the same truck.


----------



## mnicholas87 (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, I have driven all of the above mentioned trucks with various size boats. I can put your fears at ease with what gears to get and what to expect etc.


----------



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> Here is what amazes me. Back in the 70's and 80's, trucks that made 200-250 HP was considered awesome. And those trucks could pull those heave tractors, trailers etc with no problems at 55mph. Now people want to pull their heavy loads at 70-80 and get 15+ mpg doing it. If the ecoboost was back then making the 360hp & 420 torque, people would have fell head over heels for it.
> 
> Now, people think a motor with those numbers can barley pull a jet ski. Amazing!!! Its the same thing with boats. People now think u must have the most expensive fasted latest and greates boat on the market. Let's see, a $25000 bay boat can do the same job as a $50000 one. And when the same number of fish are caught over the lifetime of both boats, the fish caught in the $50000 boat cost twice as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## texasa&m09 (Jul 8, 2009)

I love my ecoboost with 3.55's, i have owned diesels up until now and the low end pulling power is great, not to mention smooth quite, and lower cost of ownership (way lower). I also have a 5.3 z 71 with 3.73 gears (my wife drives now) and it is a gutless wonder in comparison. on the ford The lock out torque converter in overdrive keeps it in 6th gear unless you really lay into it, this is alot easyer on the trany. If you tow every day get a old 7.3 ford diesel or 12 valve cummins and avoid all the new emissions ****, but if you tow occasionally and it does not weigh more than 11,000 Lbs then this is the ticket. My 2 cents


----------



## texasa&m09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here she is with a 36" Bucket for a 210 Excavator in the bed


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I agree with all those that have said "if you want the diesel, get it!" I've wanted a diesel since 2001 and a few trucks later got me a 2011 F-250 and regret waiting that long ever since. But glad I waited till the 2011 came out to get one, it's a beast.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fishng said:


> I have a 2012 King Ranch with the EcoBoost, 3.73 4X4 Offroad package, with 24,000 miles on it.
> I tow a 4000# boat at 70 MPH with no problem at all, good acceleration and handling as good as my old F-250 used to do.
> I also tow a 9800# Avion triple axle trailer.
> I can do 65 MPH with the trailer with no acceleration or handling problems. In a couple of thousand miles of towing the trailer, the truck antiskid system has kicked in once. The truck pulls the trailer just fine.
> ...


I know it's a ******* match but I get better hwy mileage than that. Last tank I averaged a shade under 18. I commute from Pearland to Baytown every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

